# Survivor Exile Island



## Juneplum (May 15, 2006)

Still can't believe Aras won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wanted Terry to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My only consolation is that Danielle got NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Shawna (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_





 Still can't believe Aras won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wanted Terry to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My only consolation is that Danielle got NOTHING!!!!!_

 
Amen to that.  I hated that lying backstabber.  I wish Terry would have won.  She only took Aras because she knew she couldn't win against Terry.  And even when Jeff did the what if vote she lost.  She did not deserve to be there at all.  I would have liked to see a showdown between Aras and Terry at the end.  That would have been great.


----------



## moonrevel (May 16, 2006)

I'm with both of you....I'm so glad Danielle didn't win, but I didn't particularly like Aras either.  Especially last night, every time Danielle opened her mouth, I just wanted to slap her.  I was rooting for Terry, though I actually also started to like Shane.  I found his craziness to be endearing (I almost peed myself during the rock-as-Blackberry incident) after I got over how much his early behavior got on my nerves.


----------



## Shawna (May 16, 2006)

Yeah,  Shane was nuts, but I missed him when he was gone.  The blackberry incident was probably the best spit take I've ever done.


----------

